# 1/6 Galloway  build Questions



## zneb (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi to all, I'm building a 1/6 scale Galloway and still need some advice .On the mixer, how do you know how deep to drill  in some locations.Is the needle valve going to leak without some sort of packing? Where does the needle valve port come out in the body? In the Taper from the 1/4-40 tape drill or in the center of the hole where the valve goes through.I feel stupid but I can't seem to pick up this info from the mixer drawing. Any help would be welcome...I have built the 1/6 scale Galloway but it has a different mixer. Thanks Gary H


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 16, 2014)

Which hole depths don't you know?

Put a bit of packing into the hex nut that screws onto the doubel ended 5-40 nipple, this will compress arround the thread and seal it.

The fuel hole should be mid way down the angled seat for the valve.

Build of my 1/3rd carb here http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Galloway_12.html


----------



## zneb (Oct 17, 2014)

I thank you for the photo .I got it right .After looking at everything I got it figured out .I  drilled my hole yesterday and Mine looks just like your photo.Next I'm waiting for a tap and a die for the 1/4-40 threads.I've been trying to find a size for cutting the threads with the die .the drill for the tap is a #1 drill but no where does it show what size to turn to  use for the die...Have a great day everyone, GH


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 17, 2014)

1/4" dia is what you want for the OD.


----------

